# Outrageous! Surrogate Keeping Non-Biological Children



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=431168&in_page_id=1770

I think this is terrifying!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

this isnt the 1st time this has happened, i have seen a few times when the surrogate feels such a connection  with the child/ren they have carried they feel they need to keep them, yes it is very scary + thats why we have route to take here before going into surrogacy

i truely hope that this can be resolved quickly, its not fair on anyone most of all the children, my heart breaks for the couple that long for their child

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cleg said:


> this isnt the 1st time this has happened, i have seen a few times when the surrogate feels such a connection with the child/ren they have carried they feel they need to keep them,


As far as I'm aware, and according to this article, this is the first time this has happened when the surrogate has no biological attachment to the children.

I have read of women who have had their own eggs but donor sperm, who are surrogates and then decide to keep the child but in this situation, the eggs and sperm are that of the other couple and no biological connection to the surrogate woman.

I don't have an awful lot of knowledge regards surrogacy but I too hope this is resolved as quickly as possible.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

didnt mean that Minxy i meant its not the 1st time a surrogate in genral has pulled out, i know its different as the children have no biological attachment to this surrogat but hard none the less for all that are involved

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Fortunately most surrogacy arrangements go to plan - 98% of COTS arrangements go to plan (their figures from their website) and as far as I know 100% of SUK arrangements have gone to plan. 

Unfortunately though like most things - the press only focuses on the negative side therefore giving the public the impression a lot more arrangements go wrong. 

I know I for one would never have dreamed of keeping anyone elses baby and all the surrogates I know would never have dreamed of keeping the babies. 

This case is going to be hard for everyone involved - the surrogate, her couple, the babies but in a way I hope this is the case that brings about a change in the law to recognise who the parents of these babis are.  I also hope this is the case that makes people realise surrogacy should not be undertaken lightly ad should be done on a friendship basis and not a "business arrangement basis" 

T xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> in a way I hope this is the case that brings about a change in the law to recognise who the parents of these babis are. I also hope this is the case that makes people realise surrogacy should not be undertaken lightly ad should be done on a friendship basis and not a "business arrangement basis"
> 
> T xx


couldnt agree more, just hope this ends quickly for all involved + the children are where they belong, with their biological parents

xxx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

this is where the law in this country is backwards. There was the recent debacle where they are looking into mothers carrying donor eggs to have it written on the certificate, yet in surrogacy the mother carrying donor embryos is seen as the rightful mother and can back out of an agreement or even claim the children back within a couple of years. So in one way they want to make it harder for those seeking donor arrangements but favour surrogates carrying donor embroyos. Hopefully the couple will get a smart judge who will be able to see through this case, it is certainly not fair for the offspring who will have two genetic parents that want them desperately.

The states is far ahead on legal matters and hence no donor embroyos or donor egg surrogacy has been tested there. Although those using surrogates eggs has.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my goodness what an awful situation.  It sounds like the surrogate was very poorly prepared, and the 2 parties didn't go into this with their eyes fully open.  How sad - i hope it is resolved.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

This is awful... I hope this is resolved as soon as possible.

Surely you know whether you are surrogate material or not... I absolutely know that I could not carry another couples baby because of the attachment issues... i'd love to help IF couples but know there is absolutely no way, i'm too emotional when it comes to all things "baby".


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep me too. My sis offered to carry one for me and i absolutely know she could have done and been fine with it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder if the asian couple got their twins back.... I've tried googling and can't find anything more.

It really annoyed me when the surrogate said "Why can't they move on, find another surrogate and leave me and my babies alone!"


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

The children will be pretty angry when they are old enough to understand, how will the surrogate be able to explain that to them.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't believe what I've just read!! How can the law reguard her as the mother?? Absolutely crazy law!!

God let's hope this will be resolved very quickly and the twins rightfully returned to their biological parents. If not already.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Just did a search - the surrogate lost custody of the twins and gave them back to the biological parents in January!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, well done  MJP - would you mind sharing the link you found?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

MJP!! Great news please share the link


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's the link..

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/24540.html


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that - and well done for finding it - always good to know the outcome -thankfully a happy one this time!


----------

